# Benchtop CNC's...



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

Hello all...

Anyone got a benchtop CNC lathe or mill? If so, what type? I sometimes see some old ex school machines on ebay but they are snapped up pretty quickly!!! 

Programmed and made any interesting things?

I'd be interested to hear your stories...


----------



## Mr_P (9 Jan 2014)

Currently building a Rockcliff CNC mainly for wood bashing but quite fancy having a go at milling when its up and running. When I say milling think engraving would be more accurate, a bit like a biro, ruler and a bit of paper. If you go back and forth enough times eventually you will go through the paper.

I used to be an engraver and I've done this loads of times on brass but never steel. Even if it doesn't work it should take 5mm steel down to 3mm and leave me an easier job to finish off with a hacksaw.

Will report when I try it / finish the machine.


----------



## Metal_Gazza (9 Jan 2014)

What Software will control the machine? Will you use CAM software to program it?


----------



## flh801978 (10 Jan 2014)

I have made my own desktop sized machine
It will do 400 x 250 x 200 deep
It also has a 4th axis
It has a 3kw spindle with er20 collets full v speed
I have a 3 w laser
It now has a vacuum table with v speed vacuum pump
It can machine wood alloy hard brass and will shallow engrave mild steel
I have done many jobs on it since last summer when it was completed
for my wife I did 60 corporate Xmas cards out of 4mm birch ply in the shape of jigsaw pieces each engraved with corporate greetings and the recipients name
Many alloy pieces and masses of brass name plates and plastic engraved badges
I wouldnt want to be without it now.
It runs on a windows xp comp with a breakout box and mach 3 software

pics of some of it








Ian


----------



## jimchelt (10 Jan 2014)

Holy Moly, Ian,
That is some piece of kit! Is it made to your own design? I for one would certainly like to know more about.
Jim


----------



## Mr_P (10 Jan 2014)

> It runs on a windows xp comp with a breakout box and mach 3 software



Ditto here, top tip for anyone planning a build :- DON'T test the electronics in your warm office if your best pc runs on a 64 bit operating system. Parallel ports and 64 bit machines don't mix. Hopefully this will prevent future head scratching.



> Holy Moly, Ian,
> That is some piece of kit! Is it made to your own design? I for one would certainly like to know more about.
> Jim



I'll second that, I'm very impressed.
Makes mine look like a toy in mdf even if it does have beech extras.


----------



## Harbo (10 Jan 2014)

Impressive - I was looking into stepper motors and stumbled onto a web site selling 3D printing kits - not as expensive as I would have thought - about £400?

Rod


----------



## flh801978 (10 Jan 2014)

Well ask away if theres anything you need to know

Its over engineered and very accurate the set of ball screws and nuts and bearings cost £ 800
All the alloy to make the chassis cost £ 500
Then theres a 12mm steel table onto which is mounted a sacrificial ply top
Rotary table for the 4th axis was £100 ish
The break out board and steppers and drives was about £ 400
Spindle and drive £300
Laser £ 250
Then a computer I have 2 monitors one high up and one on the keyboard
then software and licences

All told theres not much change out of £3000

Ian


----------



## Harbo (10 Jan 2014)

Gulp!! 

Rod


----------



## n0legs (10 Jan 2014)

=D> =D> Kudos Ian.


----------



## Higon (1 Jul 2014)

Metal_Gazza":aokbgfzm said:


> Hello all...
> 
> Anyone got a benchtop CNC lathe or mill? If so, what type?
> 
> ...




Apologies for resurrecting an old thread, I've been lurking for a while and wanted to thank all the contributors for the help I have gleaned from their expertise. At the same time I thought I might say hello and introduce my own CNCs. 

The little one is a chinese 3040 with a severe case of modification. out runner motor and ESC, redesigned Z axis, extra bearings etc.

The big one was scratch built and took 2 years to design and a year to build.
80mm Box section steel frame, 20mm aluminium Z axis 
3HP 3 phase water cooled ER20 spindle
hiwin 20mm profiled rail, all round. 

Using it for all sorts! mild steel, alloy, acrylics, hard and softwoods.

[edit]
pic of the electrics/electronics


----------

